# book shelf



## sox23 (Mar 24, 2008)

is there any free plans out there i want it to be 6ft by 3ftw 13in deep any ideas. thaks


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

*Basic cabinet*

Sox... what kind of cabinet do you want?


----------



## sox23 (Mar 24, 2008)

a book shelf


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh come on man! What`s your price range?


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh come on man... what is your price range? What do you like? I can give you several ideas.... and a cut list! Rick


----------



## sox23 (Mar 24, 2008)

dont have price just want to make a nice one for my mother-in-law for her b-day. thats easy but nice .


----------



## sox23 (Mar 24, 2008)

if you could give me some ideas and some cut list that would be great thanks pianoman.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

The one I`m thinking of is made of ply and 1x6s... hardwood. The cost would be about...$125.00. If you have any wood that would be great! Rick


----------



## sox23 (Mar 24, 2008)

that sounds good do u have the plans thanks rick.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Go out and get 2 sheets of 3/4" vaneer ply and one sheet of 1/4"... all 4x8s. Four 1x6s 8`. One 6`piece of 2.25 or 3.25" crown. Then get back with me on what tools you have.


----------



## sox23 (Mar 24, 2008)

sounds good ill prob get this week end thanks


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes I have plans.


----------



## sox23 (Mar 24, 2008)

can u help me


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Sox, I`ll help you... Right now... This is what you need. One 3/4" sheet of veneer core ply 4x8. Three 1x6 hardwood boards to match the ply. One 6` piece of 2 and 1/4" crown mold. You can get all this at Menards. Oak would be nice. Rick


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Here`s what you need Sox. One sheet of 3/4" 4x8 ply...Three 1x6" hardwood boards 6`long. ONe 1/4" sheet of 4x8 ply... And 6` of crown mold 2.25". Oak would be nice. Rick


----------



## sox23 (Mar 24, 2008)

ill get back to you when i get the supplys thanks pianoman.


----------



## bsharding1982 (Feb 25, 2008)

I think I may have missed something, but here is a good free easy plan: http://www.popularmechanics.com/home_journal/woodworking/1273111.html. I have a pic of the finished product on my site.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

You haven`t missed anything BSHarding. Sox want`s a cabinet that is simple and nice to look at. For about $125.00 or less he can build a nice cab with little or no waste. My suggestion was a fairly genaric box. With all the free plans out there... he sounds like he still needs help. I offered to help.


----------



## sox23 (Mar 24, 2008)

het pianoman im going to get the material now if u could send me the pattern/cut list that would be great im going to srart on it today.sox23 thanks


----------



## sox23 (Mar 24, 2008)

going to start on it today.


----------



## sox23 (Mar 24, 2008)

pianoman are u on yet


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Sox, rip the 3/4" ply into four strips...two at 12.25"s, and two at 11.50"s. Cut the two 12.25" strips to 72"s long. Then cut one 11.50" strip into two pieces 34.50"s long. Now you have two sides and a top and a bottom. Choose the best grain for the outside of the cabinet...then mark each piece. Rick


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

Here is a simple one I just stumbled on...

http://www.pbs.org/thisoldhouse/home/

A video on building a simple bookcase... and it IS simple... maybe TOO simple...


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Sox, let me know what you picked up.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

*Book shelf for Sox*

 Sox, I need to know what you picked up. At this point I don`t know how old you are and even if you are able to do this cab. job. I need to know what tools you have!:furious: :wallbash: The job intailes cutting a 4x8 sheet of ply . Can you do this? Talk to me!!


----------



## sox23 (Mar 24, 2008)

any body have any plans for abook shelf 6ftby3ft 13in deep


----------



## sox23 (Mar 24, 2008)

i got what u said to


----------



## sox23 (Mar 24, 2008)

im 40 yrs old i got 12in compound/table saw /table saw/router/and router table drill press.


----------



## sox23 (Mar 24, 2008)

12in compound miter saw


----------



## sox23 (Mar 24, 2008)

yes i can do that


----------



## sox23 (Mar 24, 2008)

is that good our do i need more. i got your cut list thank you'


----------



## sox23 (Mar 24, 2008)

pianoman are u there i got the pieces cut and sanded and im ready for the next step.thanks


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

You need to mark the sides top and bottom. Since the header and the base of the cabinet will be 1x6s...you will need to mark where the floor is going to meet the sides. Once you cut the sides to 72"s and the floor and base to 34.50"s...you`ll need rabbit the back edge of the sides for the back pannel. Using a hand held router with 1/4" rabbiting bit with a bearing. Set the cut to 1/2" deep. Rabbit both sides full length.


----------



## sox23 (Mar 24, 2008)

ok thanks pianoman i appreciate your help.sox23


----------



## sox23 (Mar 24, 2008)

got the rabbiting done ready for next step.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Sox , I`ve sent three posts.... every time I check... They`re missing!


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

*Cab for Sox*

Sox, After ripping sides (12.25"s x 72"s ) and floor and top at (34.50"s)...you need to rabbit the back edge of the sides for the back pannel. 1/4" from the back edge 1/2" deep. Run this rabbit the full length of the sides. Next... mark the sides where the floor and top will meet. The facing styles will be 1.75"s wide... the top and bottom rails will be 5.50"s...So measure up from the bottom of the sides 4.75"s...this line shows the bottom edge of the floor (top edge of the floor will be 5.50"s. Glue and Kreg screw. The top can be flush with the sides. Did you buy crown?


----------



## sox23 (Mar 24, 2008)

yes i did i got every thing you said to.


----------



## sox23 (Mar 24, 2008)

pianoman i got 2.25" crown moiding.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Measure how far down the crown will mount to the cab. Have the top of the crown flush with the side top. The crown should come down about 1 and 7/8th"s. The bottom edge of the crown! Have you mounted the floor and the ceiling with Kreg screws? If you have, you can cut the back to fit the cabinet. The back pannel should measure 67.25"s tall x 35.50"s wide. Glue and nail with 1.25" sub floor nails,(predrill). I hope you have the box built with the back attached. When you predrill for the back (to the sides) angle the pilot hole slightly to the outside of cab. This will keep the inside ply smooth. Next you`ll be ready to build the facing. Let me know how far along you are. Rick


----------



## sox23 (Mar 24, 2008)

prob will get to it thur after work for a little bit.thank for your help i will let you know how far i am.thanks sox23


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

How are you doing Sox?


----------



## sox23 (Mar 24, 2008)

well just got back from st louis my son is in the army we went to spend some time with him before he gets shipped out.going out and starting on it today thanks for checking.ill get back with you


----------



## sox23 (Mar 24, 2008)

pianoman im ready to build the facing. thanks


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Sox, you should have 4 1x6s 6 foot long. Actual 5 and 1/2"s wide. Rip one board into three strips 1.75"s. Do you have a Kreg Jig? The header can be arched or shaped into whatever design you want. IE ...Southwestern...elicps...Eary American or even glue together more wood depending on how dramatic the shape will be!


----------



## sox23 (Mar 24, 2008)

what do i do after they are cut.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

You need to dowel, bisquit, spline or Kreg screw the facing. Cut the two styles at 72"s long. Did you raise the floor in the cab. so the top edge of the base is flush with the cabinet floor?The header and the base should be 32.50"s long. Unless you want the faceing to overhang the cab.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

When you have the facing together... and it`s the right demension... you can attach it 4 different ways. Glue and clamp, Bisquit glue and clamp, Kreg screw glue and clamp... or glue and face nail... I hope you don`t do that!! Let me know what you have.


----------



## sox23 (Mar 24, 2008)

i kreg screwed them and glued.


----------



## sox23 (Mar 24, 2008)

hey pianoman cant decide witch way to put the crown any ideas.thanks


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey Sox,

I hope you're taking pictures of this project...

It sure would be nice to see how you did it!! :laughing: 

Looks like you're coming right along!!


----------



## sox23 (Mar 24, 2008)

i havent but i will try when its done it is looking good just trying to figuere out which way to do my molding you have any ideas.thanks


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

The only thing I remember about Crown Molding is that EVERTHING is upside down & backwards!

That alone scares me!!

Good luck with it!

I think you'll do OK with it.

Looking forward to seeing the resulting bookcase!

Thank you.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Sox, when you cut crown...place it upsidedown on the chop box. There are two mills of crown... 45 degree and 60 degree. To determine which you have...gage with a framing square. I don`t know what profile you have but, most crown is corect when the cove or thin part down. (which means that edge will be up on the chop box. Place the crown on the saw so the back edge is flat on the table and fence...most miter saws have a crown crank to hold the crown in place when cut. Now comes the hard part... you have to think upsidedown and backwards! The crown will occupy so much down (on the wall) and so much out (on the ceiling) note this distance!!! The top of the crown should be level with the top of cabinet... unless you want to add a cap on the cabinet for more defination! Note!!... when cutting outside miters...the long edge of the cut will be on the saw table. Let me know how you do! Rick


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

The tricky part to building a cabinet like this is...making sure everything is square, plumb, level and on size. Putting the facing on the carcuss (box) will need to be flush trimed... because some veneer core ply is actually 23/32"s thick. The best way...I think... is to use sticky back sanding disks wraped around a block of wood. It`s too easy to make a mistake...flush triming with a router! You could tip the router... through a bearing... or hit a raised area on the ply. When block sanding... you can tell if the veneer is getting thin. If there is too much to sand...use a router with a good bit! At this point...you don`t want to burn through! This cabinet should adj. shelving with a 3/4 x 1" build-up on the front edge. Kreg screw from bottom of shelf. After all this Kreg screwing... you might want to fill the holes with 3/8" dowels...flush cut with a (whacky saw). flexable thin blade! Next, wou`ll be building shelves and making a shelf-hole stick or jig. Hope things are going well!!! Rick


----------



## sox23 (Mar 24, 2008)

hay rick i did the holes for the shelfs already.i made a jig out of peg board what would the sizes of the shelfs.thank you


----------



## sox23 (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks joe.


----------



## sox23 (Mar 24, 2008)

pianoman im ready to make the shelfs.thanks sox23


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Sox, the shelves should be 34 and 3/8"s x 11 and 1/8th"s . This will allow for the shelf build-up.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Ya know Sox, I can`t wait to see what we`ve made here. What kind of wood are you using for the ply and facing? Are you going to add a cap on the cabinet that overhangs the crown? I have an idea for the feet or base... I need to see!!!!!


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Peg Board???? OK... Rick


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Sox, and everyone else out there...If I could figure out how to put graffics on a thread... this would be alot easier!!! sorry Rick


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

I haven't had the need to post pics, yet, BUT surely there are instructions somewhere or someone that can give pianoman & all instructions on what to do to post some .jpg files?  :laughing: :thumbsup: 

I'm looking forward to seeing pictures too...

I know what I see in my mind... will it match? We shall see...


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Joe, are you guys laughing at me like I am?


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm not laughing at you... if anything, WITH you...
It's a common problem to have...

You just gotta ask, etc. :laughing: 
Chances are, it's not a hard thing to do.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

pianoman said:


> Sox, and everyone else out there...If I could figure out how to put graffics on a thread... this would be alot easier!!! sorry Rick



This thread might be of some help.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

sox23 said:


> hey pianoman cant decide witch way to put the crown any ideas.thanks



If you mean which way it is installed, these samples will show the positioning according to their details.
.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks, Cabinetman...I did get some pictures to my gallery, but nothing to do with this cabinet... I`m almost there!


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

The End! I guess Rick


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

sox23 said:


> pianoman im ready to make the shelfs.thanks sox23


Hey SOX, where are you?

Pulling our legs??


----------



## sox23 (Mar 24, 2008)

my moms been very sick taking care of her I'm about done just got to stain it.it looks pretty good if i can figure out how to put pitchers on here i will thanks for all your help pianoman.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

Sox,

Sorry your Mom's sick... hope all gets better soon!

If you have trouble with pics & want an easy out, just email them to me & I'll try to get'em posted...


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Cool


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Sox, you`er very welcome. I hope your mom is ok! If there is anything I can help you with please let me know. I hope you enjoyed building the book case...I`m sure it will make a nice gift. Thank you for sharing your time! Rick


----------



## sox23 (Mar 24, 2008)

hey pianoman this is sox23 i was just wanted to know if you had any plans on how to make any salt box houses.thanks


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey Sox, Right now I don`t have a plan... but I did a search on Google and found a few. Are you looking for a scaled plan? The last house I built...I made a scale model of a 30 x 30 foot story and a half house. One inch = one foot. It was about 1475 square ft. A Saltbox is a cool idea. The possablities are endless! I have a drafting table with a mechanical arm... very handy! The scale model was made of red cedar. Are you planning to build? Rick


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

Can I ask... What the h.... is a Saltbox??

Something to store blocks of salt used for animals?


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Joe...yes you can ask. A saltbox house to my knowledge is a small house with a steep pitch roof...maybe 12-12 on the front and about 4 to 6-12 on the back with an offset ridge. I`m not shure but , I don`t think salt boxes have always been cylindrical...the old style salt box must have played a roll in artchietecture design. Therefore, The Saltbox label. I`m not shure what Sox is looking for yet. I did a Google search and found several unique designs. Maybe he will post with more information. Rick


----------

